

What's that written in? - turar

I wonder if we can have a thread listing technology stacks of various existing sites and services. For example, I'm curious what stack is used for kayak.com. Both frontend and backend, if there's any difference. I'm sure I can come up with many other examples later, e.g. Yelp. Any others?
======
Travis
I suspect that most of these large players have very heterogeneous
environments, and will use a combination of 5-10 different languages depending
on the task. E.g., SQL db for production, but NoSQL for log analysis.

~~~
turar
I agree, but even for the largest players, there are broad "themes". E.g.
Amazon's core retail frontend is written in Perl Mason, but most of backend
services are written in Java and C++ with Oracle as a primary DB choice.

